
Shorthand CSS Framework - newshunter
https://github.com/shorthandcss/shorthand
======
Etheryte
> 36 Google fonts are already included.

Why is this a feature, or beneficial in any way? The documentation page itself
loads four (!) full fonts in a range of weights.

